#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: پارتیشن بندی هارد 4 ترابایت

## masoud_tamiz

سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز
برای پارتیشن بندی و شناسایی هارد بیشتر از 2 ترابایت راه حل میخوام
هاردم 4 ترا ست
و فقط یه هارد دارم
اگه gpt ش کنم روش نمیتونم ویندوز نصب کنم

----------

*mehran404*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehran404

با سلام یک روش کار همون  Gpt کردن هست که خیلی راحت هم ظرفیت بالاتر میشه وصل کرد هم پارتیشن پرایمری بیشتری داشت حالا متوجه نشدم شما نوشتید Gpt کنید نمی‌تونید ویندوز بریزید چرا ؟!ویندوزتون چیه میخواید نصب کنید ؟!

----------


## reza_rojin

این مطلب کار شما رو ره میندازه 

https://apav.ir/3tb-4tb-hard-partition/ :پارتیشن بندی هارد 4 ترابایت:

----------

